# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  آگهی استخدام- برنامه نویس دلفی

## حمیدرضاصادقیان

باسلام. شرکت مهندسی مهران رایانه نیاز به دو برنامه نویس حرفه ای با حقوق و مزایای عالی ، با شرایط زیر نیاز دارند.
1- تسلط کامل به زبان برنامه نویسی Delphi 
2- تسلط کامل به مفاهیم OOP
3- تسلط کامل به معماری چند لایه.
4- تسلط کامل به SQL Server

ترجیحاً آشنا با موارد زیر :
1- حسابداری
2- انبارداری
3- قراردادها
4- اموال و دارائیها 
5- مدیریت وجوه نقد
6- بودجه 
7- کارپردازی
8- کارگزینی
9- حضورو غیاب
10- توزیع و فروش
11- حسابداری بهای تمام شده

*دفتر شرکت در تهران می باشد.*
واجدین شرایط ، روزمه خود را به آدرس Hmdsadeghian@gmail.com  ارسال نمایند.

باتشکر

----------

